# BANYAN BONSAI



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a favorite-wish the picture was better-Kimmi now believes that my problem in taking pictures is having a cheap camera. Maybe some day I'll have a better one.








I've had this tree a long time.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's a real Banyon? How cool is that? I can see why it would be a favorite.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Yes, it is real. Another gift from my Kimmi.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Yes, it is real. Another gift from my Kimmi.


Very nice!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Out of curiosity I looked to see what my tree might be worth; not that I plan to sell it. I had no idea! The ad says this one is 25 years old. Mine is twice that age.WOW!!









*'Hal' the Chinese Banyan - Specimen Bonsai*
$ 3,150


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kimmi, did good with that gift. Maybe you should point her towards Bonsai since she seems to have an eye for them.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*This was bought at Walmart many years ago. It's a ginseng ficus. A great bonsai for beginners and the experienced. It is a very forgiving plant that lets its owner know something is wrong well before it dies by having a few leaves turn bright yellow. Each day something isn't done more leaves turn bright yellow. The banyan (from earlier post) does the same thing. Both trees are very resilient when it comes to forgetting to water.










The roots grow in unusual shapes.










The roots, above, grow from the trunk and branches downward. Then when they reach the ground they grow as regular roots. The obvious purpose is to keep the tree stable.

This is what the dangling roots look like when they first start to grow.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is absolutely wild! Tempting too to add to my Orchids. 

Speaking of watering, considering the tiny pots how do you water? Often, seldom? How do you know when it's time for those that don't warn of distress?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That is absolutely wild! Tempting too to add to my Orchids.
> 
> Speaking of watering, considering the tiny pots how do you water? Often, seldom? How do you know when it's time for those that don't warn of distress?


*Be tempted-Go to Walmart, those they have are of a hardy sort; especially the ginseng ficus and the price has been between 10-15. Or go online and buy a bigger one. There are different types of ficus and all are hardy.*
*
I water when the soil looks dry. I also put a tray/low bowl under them so I can give them extra. There are some that don't do well with wet roots all the time but the ficus isn't one of them. With all trees it is important to let those trays become empty before watering again.
*
*How often depends on the type of plant and how big the pot is; the smallerr the pot the more often they need to be watered-in general.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Which makes sense when it comes to the pot size. Too me they'd be dried out every day and would need to be watered because of the lack of soil and so many roots.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Which makes sense when it comes to the pot size. Too me they'd be dried out every day and would need to be watered because of the lack of soil and so many roots.


*I don't have the smallest pots in use anymore as it's almost impossible for the average person to water every day without fail. The pots I use are more the once a week kind. During the spring, summer, and fall I have all the bonsai outside. Rain water is better for all plants and when it doesn't rain a garden hose makes for a fast job of watering,

Another plus for ficus is they hate direct sun doing way better in shade. This makes them ideal for indoors where sunlight is often scarce.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, now that's getting complicated. Every day pots, weekly pots.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, now that's getting complicated. Every day pots, weekly pots.


*No, not complicated. I only meant that the larger pots, like what I'm using for the ficus, get watered about once a week. Sorry for not being clearer.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Good grief! That pot is tiny already, how could there possibly be a daily pot that it would fit in?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Good grief! That pot is tiny already, how could there possibly be a daily pot that it would fit in?


*They would no longer fit in the smaller pots; I've let them get too big for that, but they will not be allowed to get taller or have a bigger root mass. They are pruned and trimmed to keep them small. Only the trunk and branches get bigger in diameter.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think I'm better off admiring Bonsai from afar. Watch what you all do with them. Now if GA Chickn Chick would show up with her 100 bonsai.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*This is on of my older bonsai which isn't all that old; 30 years or so.

Bought as a present from, guess who? A Chinese umbrella tree.*










*Below shows a branch that's about 8-10 years old. It looks out of place so it will be cut off. Such trimmings can be planted to form another tree. Some people that sell bonsai "cheat" by taking a branch of similar age but with an interesting shape, plant it, then a year later sell it as a 10+ year old bonsai tree. the top of the tree would indeed be 10+ years old, but...
*











*Years ago Kimmi got me a 55 year old Chinese Jade bonsai. When I got the tree I laughed and hurt Kimmi's feelings. The tree looked like a fence post that had started to grow. The seller had done just as I described above. They had taken a 55 year old 8 inch diameter branch, cut it into foot long sections, planted the sections in 9 inch square bonsai pots, waited for some green to grow on the top to hide what they had done, and sold them for a big price as a 55 year old plant . So, did they lie? It is buyer beware with everything!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A live 30 year old bonsai is still notable. It had to have had the right care to reach that age.

Poor Kimmi, she tries. Shows that she does think of you.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> A live 30 year old bonsai is still notable. It had to have had the right care to reach that age.
> 
> Poor Kimmi, she tries. Shows that she does think of you.


*She certainly does; all the time and I'm one lucky hubby. The thirty year old Umbrella bonsai was a buy whatever she paid. The 55 year old Jade was a cheat, but one she could not have known by the picture on the ad as it looked truly impressive.

In typing all this I missed the whole point! Yesterday we were posting of fig trees and bonsai fig trees with fruit. By using the process from the above posts, it would/is an easy thing to find an old knarly fig branch that is old enough to bear fruit to start a bonsai fig this year that could bear fruit next year. Fig cutting are among the easiest to root; thus I will have an old fig bonsai with a new root system the same as that Jade bonsai Kimmi bought. I have the branch already picked out, so now to cut it from the tree just right, scrape a little bark off where I want roots to grow, apply rooting hormone, plant in a small or bonsai pot with well draining soil, place in the greenhouse, water sparingly, and in a month I'll have an "old" fig bonsai growing new leaves and roots. The thing to do is start a few just in case... Of those fig cuttings I started last year, 100% grew.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How many fig cuttings did you do last year? Is this another sideline for selling? It could be if you hadn't thought about it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> How many fig cuttings did you do last year? Is this another sideline for selling? It could be if you hadn't thought about it.


*12-15. We thought of it with the figs and Lady Empress trees; and did sell a few LEs, but our location isn't good unless it's something people will go out of their way for. As to the fig trees, Kimmi will not think of it until there isn't a single spot left that could have a fig tree. With 2 1/2 acres, that could take a while!

You buy the quail? They are extremely expensive! Kimmi paid a whooping $1.50 each!!*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Robin-if you'd like a fig I can root one and mail it when ready. What you'd get is a small branch with roots and a couple leaves-no dirt. The roots would be in a plastic baggie-the whole would be in a large flat envelop. No cost. This you'd put in a pot or even a large container if you didn't want to plant it in the yard. They're dwarf.*


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> *She certainly does; all the time and I'm one lucky hubby. The thirty year old Umbrella bonsai was a buy whatever she paid. The 55 year old Jade was a cheat, but one she could not have known by the picture on the ad as it looked truly impressive.
> 
> In typing all this I missed the whole point! Yesterday we were posting of fig trees and bonsai fig trees with fruit. By using the process from the above posts, it would/is an easy thing to find an old knarly fig branch that is old enough to bear fruit to start a bonsai fig this year that could bear fruit next year. Fig cutting are among the easiest to root; thus I will have an old fig bonsai with a new root system the same as that Jade bonsai Kimmi bought. I have the branch already picked out, so now to cut it from the tree just right, scrape a little bark off where I want roots to grow, apply rooting hormone, plant in a small or bonsai pot with well draining soil, place in the greenhouse, water sparingly, and in a month I'll have an "old" fig bonsai growing new leaves and roots. The thing to do is start a few just in case... Of those fig cuttings I started last year, 100% grew.*


That is so cool!!!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That is so cool!!!


*Fun and relaxing too.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *12-15. We thought of it with the figs and Lady Empress trees; and did sell a few LEs, but our location isn't good unless it's something people will go out of their way for. As to the fig trees, Kimmi will not think of it until there isn't a single spot left that could have a fig tree. With 2 1/2 acres, that could take a while!
> 
> You buy the quail? They are extremely expensive! Kimmi paid a whooping $1.50 each!!*


Haven't heard back yet. Quail are popular around here so even if I don't hear anything from this one there are others.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> *Robin-if you'd like a fig I can root one and mail it when ready. What you'd get is a small branch with roots and a couple leaves-no dirt. The roots would be in a plastic baggie-the whole would be in a large flat envelop. No cost. This you'd put in a pot or even a large container if you didn't want to plant it in the yard. They're dwarf.*


Would I even be around when it was old enough to produce fruit?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’ll inherit it!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As much time as you spend at their house you can just steal one.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Would I even be around when it was old enough to produce fruit?


*If you plan to be alive in a couple years, yes. I can also speed things up by picking an older branch to use as a cutting. But first, you need to find out if you like eating figs. There's no point in sending one if you don't like figs!

OM- when next your here I'm sure Kimmi would give you a fig cutting we have that's already started.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That could be tough since I've never seen anything about figs around here. I wonder if they could even tolerate the growing season here.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That could be tough since I've never seen anything about figs around here. I wonder if they could even tolerate the growing season here.


*I have seen them in the food markets, but Robin, if it's not something being looked for, it's not seen. I never saw them at the market until I actually looked for them; same for Kimmi.*

*There's cold, cool, subtropical, and tropical varieties of fig. Ours does well in our hottest, humid weather; I doubt you'd have a problem growing them. The fruit I seen at the store are called, brown turkey figs. The following is from Google:*




  









  









  









  






 More images
Brown Turkey fig tree

*Brown Turkey figs* (Ficus carica '*Brown Turkey*”) are sweet, delicious fruits that have rusty red to purplish skin and richly toned pink flesh. ... The flowers are not showy and develop at the ends of the branches, with subsequent fruit ready for harvest at the early summer end of summer or into late fall early fall.Feb 16, 2021What a dumb-ass.

*I have never seen a fig flower; the fruit starts as a tiny green ball that grows into the delicious fruit. The fruit develops all along the branches-not just at the ends. Whoever wrote this does not have or know anything about figs!*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do I assume you're the one that wrote what a dumb-ass? 

Well, I've got the space for one with all of the trees I've taken out. And two years isn't bad.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do I assume you're the one that wrote what a dumb-ass?
> *Did I do tthhhhhhaaaaaatttttttttttt?*
> Well, I've got the space for one with all of the trees I've taken out. And two years isn't bad.


_*I will start one, or two, today. Should you find that you don't want it, no problem, I still have a lot of the 2 1/2 acres to go-HA.*_


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I will need lots of information so I can plan where to plant it.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I will need lots of information so I can plan where to plant it.


*Since you are south, I think partial sun would be best, though the net will say full sun. Soil that drains well is preferred, but ours are doing well in a clay soil growing under the eaves of the garage. Figs are a hardy tree that seems to do well in a variety of situations. I will be sending it sometime before fall; whenever the root system has developed enough so you have a fighting chance, plus, at it's survival. I've already planted a few cuttings today, but I'm not satisfied with the cutting diameters. A long sleepless night; after a rest and a nap I'm going to look again for a bigger diameter cutting. When new cuttings are sealed in gallon baggies they seem to always grow. Late last fall Kimmi trimmed the largest fig tree and stuck the trimmings in dirt; no rooting hormones or baggie covering. Just stuck in dirt and left out in the elements. I've recently transplanted several of those trimmings when I saw new growth on them. Question-we have full size and dwarf. Both will take about the same amount of time before fruiting. What would you prefer? Something that will grow into a bigger, "shade" tree or a mini, suitable for a large container pot? Either are Chicago Brown Turkey figs.*
*
Once you get the cutting it would be best to plant it in a container and winter (do you have freezing weather?) it in the garage or other unheated place. (A couple years I put my new cuttings in the turkey shed for the winter and that worked great even with birds tromping on them.) Then in the spring plant it wherever you plan to have it long term; in the ground or a planter outside. The first year I put new fig trees in a safe, sheltered spot to give the root system and trunk more time to mature before having to grow in the elements. Very likely I'm giving myself more work that isn't really necessary. I rather treat the plants/trees like I do the birds/dogs.
*
*If I've made it confusing and hard seeming to grow fig trees, it isn't. They're among the easiest of plants to grow and maintain.

As an aside about the puppy that was hurt (it's doing great). Yesterday I figured out what went wrong. Kimmi was playing with the puppies and telling me how one didn't look at all like the rest. One look told the story. Somehow we mixed up the puppies and gave Sassy the wrong one. Unlike the other females, Sassy will not accept some other dog's pup. Mystery solved and a lesson for us learned. Now the poor puppy is with the right mom and litter mates and all is well.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The dwarf. That way I can plant it close to the house for partial shade and ease of watering. We kind of, sort of get cold weather. This past winter is the first time I've seen freezing temps in quite some time. 

Of all the crazy things. That poor baby. Maybe they all need to be color coded to keep that from happening again.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The dwarf. That way I can plant it close to the house for partial shade and ease of watering. We kind of, sort of get cold weather. This past winter is the first time I've seen freezing temps in quite some time.
> 
> Of all the crazy things. That poor baby. Maybe they all need to be color coded to keep that from happening again.


*This is the first day in a month that Kimmi seems herself; I've a ways to go. Both puppies were hurt because of me and Kimmi not being anywhere near 100%. Luckily, there's been happy endings.*

*Dwarf it is; the fruit is the same size and taste; just less of it. You would not have to do anything extra for winter months.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Both puppies? I only knew of one.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Both puppies? I only knew of one.


*The first was last week; guess I didn't post about it. Sassy has been at fault both times, but we should have known-did know, but...*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How is she at fault if you keep giving her the wrong puppies?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> How is she at fault if you keep giving her the wrong puppies?


Bad wording. The fault was ours. The first time the puppy went to the wrong mom. We should have been more diligent in keeping Sassy and her pups well away from the others. Sassy's "fault" in that she was the dog that hurt the pups, which wouldn't have happened had we been more with it. Sassy's puppies are now in a different room as they should have been all along.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that makes more sense to me. 

BTW, no problem with well draining soil here. It's mostly sand.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I absolutely love Bonsai trees they look like a smaller version of a big tree..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Robin's future fig tree.









*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can't wait. I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*With a tiny bit o luck, at least one will grow.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I need to go out in the garage to make sure I still have the big pot.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

robin416 said:


> I need to go out in the garage to make sure I still have the big pot.


Oh do you have fig trees? So neat!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I need to go out in the garage to make sure I still have the big pot.


*You have lots of time as it will be a while before the cutting/s are ready to mail.*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> *You have lots of time as it will be a while before the cutting/s are ready to mail.*


So cool she has fig trees!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

danathome said:


> *You have lots of time as it will be a while before the cutting/s are ready to mail.*


If Tristan wanted to start on a bonsai, what would be the most forgiving to start with? He has some experience growing with me too, but he said he wanted one a few days ago. I might use it as a bribe so what should I get first you think?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Sara-sorry for not answering. This did not come through to my email as it is supposed to. For whatever reason I never get more than one post following my own post coming through in my email. I did not get any of the above posts other than the one immediately after mine; had no idea these posts were even here. I see them now only by accident. The best plant for a beginner and for the experienced is any of the ficus family. I thoroughly recommend the one pictured below-a Ginseng Ficus. It grows well indoors and outside in a shaded area. The tree grows into fantastic shapes and is easy to grow. Should you buy one for Tristan I'll provide more instructions This picture was probably used earlier in this thread, but here it is again.*

*Ginseng Ficus-20+ years old.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's why I say to hit the new posts button. You can't totally rely on the notices to keep you fully informed on what is going on. So quit being pigheaded.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> That's why I say to hit the new posts button. You can't totally rely on the notices to keep you fully informed on what is going on. So quit being pigheaded.


*It's not being pigheaded as I often do click on new posts, but some days are more hectic than others and some things are forgotten.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You're forgiven. Maybe that's a sign that things are too hectic a lot? It's why I sold out. More on my plate than I could handle and not having time for any other living.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Robin-First sign of life. On average root growth equals branch/leaf growth, so when the top shows there's a good amount of roots the figs will be ready to mail. So far, only two cutting are growing-a third looks hopeful and the other two are goners, covered in fuzzy fungus.*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you Dan. I've got a place for it. I've got a wild pear that is dying so it'll end up in that spot out in front of the house.

After I cut the other tree down that is.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Hopefully, growth will be rapid now so I can send it to you soon.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Thank you Dan. I've got a place for it. I've got a wild pear that is dying so it'll end up in that spot out in front of the house.
> 
> After I cut the other tree down that is.


If you are replacing a pear tree, would you rather have a normal size fig? I have cuttings of those started too.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought I said pear, it's a plum. No, what you've got going is just fine. I was looking at the spot again earlier and decided I don't like that spot for it. I'm going to put it way out front where it will get full sunlight.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

OK. Very hot and humid again today. More chicks hatching in the incubator. I have one lone call duckling; gonna see if Betty will take it with her six. Otherwise it will have to grow up with chicks; a duck that thinks it's a chicken! Greenhouse getting too hot for some plants so they have to be moved today.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

These two pictures show Wisconsin Soft Maples that are the same age-6 years old. The first is a grouping of five trees and at the highest-ten inches. The other picture is a single tree in a bigger pot-six feet high.

Both are bonsai. The bigger, I wanted for the corner of the deck and the other sits on the deck railing.





















In nature, the Soft Maple would be very tall all ready; 20' +.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Wow, you got some nice trees there! Good luck!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

In time, I'm hoping they will be something to behold and to be proud of; a few years in the future.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The second one is my fave. It looks like there's another to the left of it?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

No, but it sure is a candidate to be a bonsai. I can't remember the type of flowering bush. I have another like it but has a more interesting trunk that I'm thinking to turn into a bonsai. I posted the pictures to show what can be done when doing bonsai. I like the second one better. It is in need of a good hair cut.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I must be seeing leaves from the middle tree then. I'd have a heck of time cutting on one of those even though I know it needs to be done.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I must be seeing leaves from the middle tree then. I'd have a heck of time cutting on one of those even though I know it needs to be done.


Early next spring about half the six feet will be removed as at that time growth is fast and the pruning would quickly be hidden.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Makes total sense. But you'd have to be on top of it right at the busiest time of the year.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

When I'm doing bonsai I look for plants that are unusual to begin with. The one below is a crepe myrtle that I had thrown into the burn pile as I thought it dead. It started to grow and is an excellent candidate to be formed into a bonsai.



















Somehow plants never look as good in pictures. These trees/bushes shed their bark and become a dark red in time. With those twisted limbs this should make a fascinating bonsai in a few years.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes, it should be really a focal point. As long as it forgives you for the mistreatment.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a plant specie I have not worked with, so the first step will be research. Its already forgiven me for throwing it in the trash-by growing!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha! Nice Bonsai!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Robin-This is the only survivor. It will be in the mail next week. I have a number of Lady Empress tree seedlings-one of the fastest growing trees there is. There will be one with the fig. Toss it in the garbage if you don't want it. While we won't live long enough to see it at its biggest, it's still fun to watch how fast they grow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thanks, Dan. I'll be watching for them.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

So what's everyone doin'?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a flippin' thing. I was waiting on Directv to get here to fix my satellite. They won't be here until Sept now.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Thanks, Dan. I'll be watching for them.


*Monday is the MIL's birthday, so we'll probably mail the plants Tuesday. I'll get everything ready tomorrow then it's just put the plants in the box with packing peanuts and seal it Tuesday to mail. Then to the post office.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> So what's everyone doin'?


Too hot and humid to do much. For me the day is about done-give the doves their afternoon treat then call it a day. My day starts at 5am; a morning person.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Too hot and humid to do much. For me the day is about done-give the doves their afternoon treat then call it a day. My day starts at 5am; a morning person.


Wow, I'm not much of a morning person. I like to sleep in usually, and when you feel that warm cover over you your just like fine I'll just sleep for another 20 minutes next thing you know you slept another 2 hours.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I actually am really fond of this forum! I joined the horse forum not to long ago and they are honestly TOO STRICT.......
You can't even ask what state somebody lives or I feel like even posting the tiniest things without getting yelled at. I can't even post one post without all the admins private messaging me. That forum is definitely too strict and really drives me nuts...

This forum I definitely recommend 5 stars! So everybody out there with chickens come join here!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Thank you, Animals. That's always great to read. 

Anyone can ask where another lives. It's up to the person asked to reply or decline. Nothing at all wrong with asking. 

Is the horse forum part of Outdoor Hub?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This is a close-up of my banyan tree's trunk. Looking closely, you can see a lot of threads hanging down. Many people trim these off not knowing what they truly are. In time, a few years, each thread will grow into stabilizing trunks, so if you saw this tree in five or so years it would be a bonsai that has several tree trunks; a big trunk circled by numerous smaller ones. To get the best effect my banyan needs to be repotted in a shallow planter with a large circumference.











This is a WI Weeping Willow. It was a beautiful specimen, but then I got sick. I was fortunate that there is still life and in time it will become beautiful again. Growing bonsai requires an ability to accept losses and moving on; much the same as raising birds, accept bonsai requires a lot more patience.













A Weeping Japanese Maple.












I'm always looking for small trees to make into bonsai. While my age insures I will not see them mature, it is fun to watch them grow. This is a hanging pot where a Sweet Gum tree is growing out from under the eave. The odd place has given the little tree a strange shape; a good start for bonsai.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> This is a close-up of my banyan tree's trunk. Looking closely, you can see a lot of threads hanging down. Many people trim these off not knowing what they truly are. In time, a few years, each thread will grow into stabilizing trunks, so if you saw this tree in five or so years it would be a bonsai that has several tree trunks; a big trunk circled by numerous smaller ones. To get the best effect my banyan needs to be repotted in a shallow planter with a large circumference.
> 
> View attachment 42186
> 
> ...


This is all nice! Your doing a great job with them all! What happened to the very first picture one it appears it got split in the middle or it has a crack.. Unless I'm seeing it all wrong..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If I'm looking at what you were looking at, the crack is actually a root that will become a support trunk in time. An example of why I wish my cell camera would show detail better.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> If I'm looking at what you were looking at, the crack is actually a root that will become a support trunk in time. An example of why I wish my cell camera would show detail better.


Oh ok, sorry if you thought I was being rude about your tree..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Oh ok, sorry if you thought I was being rude about your tree..


No, not at all.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Very nice tree


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

lovely_chooks said:


> Very nice tree


Thank you.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> No, not at all.


Oh ok, phew!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Raining again. I've trying to keep busy and decided to work with the bonsai; repotting, pruning, and shaping. I thought it might be of interest to someone. Below are pictures of a ginseng ficus being reshaped. This tree usually grows upwards like most trees. Liking the looks of weeping trees I've decides to reshape this tree so its branches "weep".

This picture shows the tree with a few branches fastened in place.










A close-up showing how the branches are fastened.










Finished.










The branches will stay wired in place until spring. If the branches were green and more flexible, wiring could be removed in a matter of weeks, but they are woody, covered in bark, so more time is needed for the branches to stay in their new shape.
*
I hope everyone is having a great day!*


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Raining again. I've trying to keep busy and decided to work with the bonsai; repotting, pruning, and shaping. I thought it might be of interest to someone. Below are pictures of a ginseng ficus being reshaped. This tree usually grows upwards like most trees. Liking the looks of weeping trees I've decides to reshape this tree so its branches "weep".
> 
> This picture shows the tree with a few branches fastened in place.
> 
> ...


Wow you're tree is looking amazing! How do you do it? Probably going to rain here also, it's cloudy as of now.
I'm definitely looking more forward to the cooler weather. Weather forecast at my place saying this week the high is around 70 and low is 50 so I'm grateful for that. It all of sudden turned cloudy here, 10 minutes ago it was really hot and now it's cooler, what a change in such little time. I'm having an awesome day! How 'bout you?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What do you fasten the other end of the wire to? 

Love the twisted trunk on it and the final look with all of the branches being retrained.

You probably couldn't have found a better rainy day activity to do.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow you're tree is looking amazing! How do you do it? Probably going to rain here also, it's cloudy as of now.
> I'm definitely looking more forward to the cooler weather. Weather forecast at my place saying this week the high is around 70 and low is 50 so I'm grateful for that. It all of sudden turned cloudy here, 10 minutes ago it was really hot and now it's cooler, what a change in such little time. I'm having an awesome day! How 'bout you?



Imagination and gardening wire.

Rather boring and longggggggg. Cool and very wet. I just hate being penned up. Working with the bonsai is interesting but not very time filling--so watch TV with Kimmi.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> What do you fasten the other end of the wire to?
> 
> Love the twisted trunk on it and the final look with all of the branches being retrained.
> 
> You probably couldn't have found a better rainy day activity to do.


First it's wrapped around the branch to be moved and then fastened to the trunk or another big branch to hold the first branch in place.

I pruned a couple bigger branches on the Banyan, so those will be used to start a couple new trees.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Imagination and gardening wire.
> 
> Rather boring and longggggggg. Cool and very wet. I just hate being penned up. Working with the bonsai is interesting but not very time filling--so watch TV with Kimmi.


Wow, Tv sounds nice right now! How do you do all of it?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, Tv sounds nice right now! How do you do all of it?


Not sure what you mean by do it all? TV is nice, but too much of a good thing...

The is a Chinese Elm in bad need of pruning, however.

Chinese Elm is supposed to be one of the easiest to grow and maintain. Very untrue. It's a touchy plant/tree that drops its leaves and dies if you look at it wrong. And the peafamily have looked at it too many times... with rather bad results. Well, that problem was solved by relocating the tree. Now it's a shaggy mess. Now to get brave and give it a haircut.

I do not recommend this species for the beginner.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Not sure what you mean by do it all? TV is nice, but too much of a good thing...
> 
> The is a Chinese Elm in bad need of pruning, however.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry what I mean is how do you take care of all your birds trees and everything you have? Wow, it's a really nice tree! Looks like you take care of it well!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Out of curiosity I looked to see what my tree might be worth; not that I plan to sell it. I had no idea! The ad says this one is 25 years old. Mine is twice that age.WOW!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHHHAAAAATTTTTTTTT????????? Yeah your tree needs to be in a cage with a lock in a box in a vault in a vault.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Oh sorry what I mean is how do you take care of all your birds trees and everything you have? Wow, it's a really nice tree! Looks like you take care of it well!


Thank you for the kind words. While it may sound like I have a lot, little of it takes a lot of time. The only thing that does take time is keeping the pens clean. That is a problem this year with all the rain and humidity: I'm constantly cleaning pens/coops. No showers or short rain storms this year. Rains are days long and the water comes down in buckets rushing along the top of the ground getting into everything creating a new mess each time. Today the quail run gets cleaned. That's the thing too-done right, all the pens do not have to be cleaned at once. And new bedding for the outside teen chicks.

Besides, it's better to keep busy than to give in to aches and pains.

This is a Japanese Boxwood; just five inches tall, it's the smallest bonsai I have. The tree is between 10 and 15 years old; a true miniature. The tree is a slow grower. While it doesn't look like much, it intrigues me by staying alive in such a tiny pot and remaining virtually unchanged over the years.

There's nothing here to prune or shape, so the only things to do are to get rid of the weeds and put the tree in new soil with a pot that fits with the tree's shape.










After being repotted.









I need to pay more attention to what is around the subject being photographed.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

chickenpersoon said:


> WHHHAAAAATTTTTTTTT????????? Yeah your tree needs to be in a cage with a lock in a box in a vault in a vault.


The tree would not do well in a vault-HA. But yes, some of these plants can get to be quite valuable. Forget to water it on time and "poof", the tree is dead and worth nothing. Been there and done that.

That silly little tree in the above post is selling on ebay for $168; an older one is $600.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This is an older boxwood that's ready to be pruned and shaped.










The wires will have to stay in place, probably, for much longer as the species grows slow and is apt to take longer before staying in the new shape.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Thank you for the kind words. While it may sound like I have a lot, little of it takes a lot of time. The only thing that does take time is keeping the pens clean. That is a problem this year with all the rain and humidity: I'm constantly cleaning pens/coops. No showers or short rain storms this year. Rains are days long and the water comes down in buckets rushing along the top of the ground getting into everything creating a new mess each time. Today the quail run gets cleaned. That's the thing too-done right, all the pens do not have to be cleaned at once. And new bedding for the outside teen chicks.
> 
> Besides, it's better to keep busy than to give in to aches and pains.
> 
> ...


Wow, sounds like a lot of hard work! Beautiful tree! How old is it?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, sounds like a lot of hard work! Beautiful tree! How old is it?


I really don't know as it was pretty good size when I got it. It has to be over 30 as it's far bigger than my small boxwood where I do know an approximate age.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I really don't know as it was pretty good size when I got it. It has to be over 30 as it's far bigger than my small boxwood where I do know an approximate age.


Wow! It's really nice! How many bonsai's do you have?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow! It's really nice! How many bonsai's do you have?


I have never counted; enough to keep me active today.

This one is an American Elm. It's special to me as it was a gift from the school kids when they returned from a field trip. It's hard to dig up a small tree without damaging the roots which often kills the tree. The students found this one growing in rotted leaves lying on cement-which was cool in that all the children had to do was pick it up; no root damage at all. As soon as the brought it to me we stopped the scheduled science lesson and planted the elm. The class seemed interested in seeing how bonsai are planted...made...



















Approximately 25 years old.











A lot of the time there's little to do other than some branch thinning and new soil added. I sure wish I could capture more detail in my pictures.

It's nice to have bits of Wisconsin here in TN.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I have never counted; enough to keep me active today.
> 
> This one is an American Elm. It's special to me as it was a gift from the school kids when they returned from a field trip. It's hard to dig up a small tree without damaging the roots which often kills the tree. The students found this one growing in rotted leaves lying on cement-which was cool in that all the children had to do was pick it up; no root damage at all. As soon as the brought it to me we stopped the scheduled science lesson and planted the elm. The class seemed interested in seeing how bonsai are planted...made...
> View attachment 42651
> ...


Wow that's neat! Hard to believe such a small tree like that has been around for 2 1/2 decades, wow! It is a beautiful tree! Is it still growing by any chance?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I would like to see before and afters when you do their haircuts. 

Bonsai are very much like many fish. They grow to the size of their aquarium and stop.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow that's neat! Hard to believe such a small tree like that has been around for 2 1/2 decades, wow! It is a beautiful tree! Is it still growing by any chance?


The pictures are taken the day of posting. The tree is alive and will live for many more decades to come; providing I continue to be diligent and see to its care. American Elms live for a very long time and as long as it's healthy will outlive me.. and you too. And probably your children.

Some tree species live thousands of years; the oldest recorded being well over 5000 and still growing; a bristlecone pine.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I would like to see before and afters when you do their haircuts.
> 
> Bonsai are very much like many fish. They grow to the size of their aquarium and stop. *True. The reason why the 5 inch boxwood stays small.
> *


*
I have been doing that. The last picture of each post is when I'm done. It's why I wish my camera showed detail better as the finished tree doesn't always look a lot different in the pictures when in actuality, it is changed a* *great deal.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

When talking of bonsai most people visualize the Japanese Juniper as it is the most popular of all. It's a hardy tree that grows well in small pots taking on fantastic shapes. I had a couple old specimens, but when we moved here from WI almost all my older trees died; they could not adapt to the change in climate. Only the large tropical trees thrived. However, this Juniper did survive. It does not thrive. Last month it looked all but dead, so I stuck it in an oversized pot and put it where I wouldn't have to look at it. It didn't die and now, at the end of the growing season, has started to grow again. Since the tree is in a weakened state I have left the roots strictly alone. With the top, Branches that were dead were pruned away. Pruning also uncovered the trunk and the larger branches in places. The smallest stems of a Japanese Juniper should not be visual, but instead, be covered in dense needles, forming mounds of green. It will take several months of growth for this tree to recover; unfortunately the season is drawing to a close.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Another nasty day, so more bonsai. This one is a TN Red Cedar that I dug up our first year here. Not as a seedling, the tree is about 7 to 10 years old. It has now grown big enough to be shaped into the unusual. When shaping, it's often necessary to use one's minds eye as the actual results may appear lacking. With the mind's eye and imagination the tree can be "seen" as it will become.










Others are just done the fun of it; too see if a plant will accept being a bonsai. The one below is a gardenia that was started two years ago. It seems to be thriving in miniature.










And this one is a "barely" survivor of the move to TN. The tree died way back to just the base of the trunk and started anew. A Chinese Elm.











*The weather report says the rains, here, stop tomorrow!! Just in time as I'm getting sick of working with the plants.*


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I've forgot the name of this one. I'll look back on this thread later as I know I showed it before and named it.

When I do bonsai, I like to put the tree in front of me and just look at it with that mind's eye while having a cup of coffee. Sometimes my mind's eye does not see anything that would improve what nature has wrought. So, with this one-just add some fresh soil and remove some stray branches that hide the trunk. I do remember this specie blooms. At 7-8 years old, maybe next spring.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

The Chinese Elm is really interesting looking. Almost like those trees you see on the side of a windy cliff.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The Chinese Elm is really interesting looking. Almost like those trees you see on the side of a windy cliff.


Thank you, that's about the best compliment you can give a bonsai grower.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> The pictures are taken the day of posting. The tree is alive and will live for many more decades to come; providing I continue to be diligent and see to its care. American Elms live for a very long time and as long as it's healthy will outlive me.. and you too. And probably your children.
> 
> Some tree species live thousands of years; the oldest recorded being well over 5000 and still growing; a bristlecone pine.


Wow, oh my goodness 5000 years old? how is that possible... I'm quite shocked.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, oh my goodness 5000 years old? how is that possible... I'm quite shocked.


Most people do not think of any living thing having a life span in the thousands of years. My statements can easily be checked online. Imagine how this relates to Christ and the Christian calendar. That 5000+ tree was already 3000 years old when Christ walked the Earth and started growing around 3000 B. C.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

This is one butt-ugly plant. I've been bringing plants in one at a time. When it came to the Chinese Jade plant, my first thought was to toss it in the garbage. But, I placed it in front of me, had another cup of joe, and waited for mind's eye to visualize something. One of the ideas behind the art of bonsai is to have an old tree in a tiny size. Make it unusual, often attempting to get a tiny tree that looks like it belongs on Robin's cliff or in another of nature's many possibilities.










An interesting thing about the Chinese Jade is that if a healthy leaf is knocked off the plant, it will soon grow. Break off a branch and drop it in dirt, it will soon grow. Take a piece of the trunk..., it will grow.

I will show my disaster again when it starts to grow.

Jade are the perfect plant for the neglectful as it thrives on neglect. Should a jade die it is usually because the owner watered it---too often. Left alone this thing could easily go a year without water. Like a cactus, jade store water in their roots, stem, branches, and leaves.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Most people do not think of any living thing having a life span in the thousands of years. My statements can easily be checked online. Imagine how this relates to Christ and the Christian calendar. That 5000+ tree was already 3000 years old when Christ walked the Earth and started growing around 3000 B. C.


Oh my quite hard to believe isn't it?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> View attachment 42685
> 
> 
> This is one butt-ugly plant. I've been bringing plants in one at a time. When it came to the Chinese Jade plant, my first thought was to toss it in the garbage. But, I placed it in front of me, had another cup of joe, and waited for mind's eye to visualize something. One of the ideas behind the art of bonsai is to have an old tree in a tiny size. Make it unusual, often attempting to get a tiny tree that looks like it belongs on Robin's cliff or in another of nature's many possibilities.
> ...


Beautiful! Wow interesting!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I've been looking at the extra plants in the greenhouse to make into bonsai. The biggest problem is growth rate; I'm just too old to grow something that increases in size by millimeters a year. This morning I was eyeing the four left-over Concord grape vines. Just now I looked online to see if this is something that could be done... and, wow, they make terrific bonsai. Perfect for me in that they get a huge knarly trunk much faster than most trees. Another factor making them ideal is it's easy to dwarf the leaves, so they look "right" in bonsai form. Getting a bonsai to grow smaller leaves is not always easy.

Here's my first attempt to create a grape bonsai. If I can keep it alive and growing I'll have a truly neat bonsai in 5 to 10 years.










In a week, if the vine looks the same, the two main vines will be cut to the length I wish the trunks to be. This sounds simple, but it's not. Cut in the wrong place will kill the vine or make the eventual tree look misshapened. Anyone can grow a bonsai, but starting one takes a good background in horticulture. Since grapes are climbers, I'll look for a unique stick for the vine to climb on.

This image is from Google. With luck I will have something similar in the years to come.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I've been looking at the extra plants in the greenhouse to make into bonsai. The biggest problem is growth rate; I'm just too old to grow something that increases in size by millimeters a year. This morning I was eyeing the four left-over Concord grape vines. Just now I looked online to see if this is something that could be done... and, wow, they make terrific bonsai. Perfect for me in that they get a huge knarly trunk much faster than most trees. Another factor making them ideal is it's easy to dwarf the leaves, so they look "right" in bonsai form. Getting a bonsai to grow smaller leaves is not always easy.
> 
> Here's my first attempt to create a grape bonsai. If I can keep it alive and growing I'll have a truly neat bonsai in 5 to 10 years.
> 
> ...


Wow, looks amazing! I never knew trees could live so long, how is that? It's funny Bonsai trees look like a full grown tree only they are smaller but they have the appearance of a big tree. Like this one.








Looks just like a full grown tree even though it's so small.
I wouldn't mind having a Bonsai tree myself. Are they very hard work?


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Wow, looks amazing! I never knew trees could live so long, how is that? It's funny Bonsai trees look like a full grown tree only they are smaller but they have the appearance of a big tree. Like this one.
> View attachment 42689
> 
> Looks just like a full grown tree even though it's so small.
> I wouldn't mind having a Bonsai tree myself. Are they very hard work?


Not hard at all. You just have to remember... If you're serious about giving bonsai a go, I recommend banyan ficus and gensing ficus. Both are pictured in this thread or you can bring up images online. These trees do well in the house as they don't like full sun. They are forgiving to the forgetful; able to tolerate being neglected for a while. They also give notice when something is wrong by having leaves turn bright yellow. And they are not terribly expensive, grow into wonderful shapes, and are easily maintained.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Not hard at all. You just have to remember... If you're serious about giving bonsai a go, I recommend banyan ficus and gensing ficus. Both are pictured in this thread or you can bring up images online. These trees do well in the house as they don't like full sun. They are forgiving to the forgetful; able to tolerate being neglected for a while. They also give notice when something is wrong by having leaves turn bright yellow. And they are not terribly expensive, grow into wonderful shapes, and are easily maintained.


Wow sounds nice!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Ginseng ficus


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> View attachment 42691
> 
> 
> Ginseng ficus


Beautiful!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Do you have D'Uccles? I am interested in that breed and will probably be interested in buying it. Could you tell me a little about them?😀


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Do you have D'Uccles? I am interested in that breed and will probably be interested in buying it. Could you tell me a little about them?


Why is everyone talking about D’UCcles sounds like uncle interesting .


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Why is everyone talking about D’UCcles sounds like uncle interesting .


Because personally a lot of us are interested in d'uccles. are you?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Because personally a lot of us are interested in d'uccles. are you?


Omg yes I just saw pics of them they are so freaking cute. I’ve never heard of it before though. But their beard at the bottom is so cute.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Omg yes I just saw pics of them they are so freaking cute. I’ve never heard of it before though. But their beard at the bottom is so cute.


I know, right!?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> I know, right!?


I’m obsessed. But I don’t know where to get them or how to get them. Anyways i can’t get them. But I like my chickens. Maybe in the future I’ll get them .


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> I’m obsessed. But I don’t know where to get them or how to get them. Anyways i can’t get them. But I like my chickens. Maybe in the future I’ll get them .


Ordering off a hatchery would probably be the best place to get them, but as you said you can't have any more.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Ordering off a hatchery would probably be the best place to get them, but as you said you can't have any more.


Ordering from what hatchery I don’t have hatcheries near me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ordering from what hatchery I don’t have hatcheries near me.


Yes you do.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yes you do.


You sure?


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> You sure?


Positive, Their is one called Rochester Hatchery another called Mill Pond Hatchery and the other is called Frey's Hatchery, Their is probably more but that was what popped up first when I typed in Hatcheries in Canada.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Positive, Their is one called Rochester Hatchery another called Mill Pond Hatchery and the other is called Frey's Hatchery, Their is probably more but that was what popped up first when I typed in Hatcheries in Canada.


But how am I supposed to drive and get it? It’s probably far..


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> But how am I supposed to drive and get it? It’s probably far..


No they ship in the mail I think.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> No they ship in the mail I think.


Thats sad. The chicks are being shipped in a box?!! How dare they


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Thats sad. The chicks are being shipped in a box?!! How dare they


What?? Why the heck would that be "How dare they"??


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Thats sad. The chicks are being shipped in a box?!! How dare they


well it doesn't really hurt them. Yes, some die on the way but if no one can get chicks in their area, that is a great way to do things.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What?? Why the heck would that be "How dare they"??


I guess because lovely_chooks doesn't agree with chicks being cooped up in a box??


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> What?? Why the heck would that be "How dare they"??


Because they are shipping chicks in a box?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I guess because lovely_chooks doesn't agree with chicks being cooped up in a box??


Yeah I probably won’t even order online I prefer to go there and get them.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> well it doesn't really hurt them. Yes, some die on the way but if no one can get chicks in their area, that is a great way to do things.


Yeah some die in their way is so sad..


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Do you have D'Uccles? I am interested in that breed and will probably be interested in buying it. Could you tell me a little about them?😀


I'm not sure this is meant for me (I usually click on "reply" of the post I'm answering) that way the person knows they are being addressed. I used to have a number of d'Uccles, but I only have one pullet now. They are a great breed; friendly and docile-easy to tame. I parted with mine as the ones I had seemed to be genetically weak. I hope to replace them in the future.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Because they are shipping chicks in a box?


It's not like they are getting hurt, the hatchery I ordered from the owner said they hatch over 50,000 chicks a week and ship them out, some chicks don't even stay in boxes that long, like mine for instance they weren't even in the box for a day.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> I'm not sure this is meant for me (I usually click on "reply" of the post I'm answering) that way the person knows they are being addressed. I used to have a number of d'Uccles, but I only have one pullet now. They are a great breed; friendly and docile-easy to tame. I parted with mine as the ones I had seemed to be genetically weak. I hope to replace them in the future.


Ok, I'm definitely glad they are easy to tame. My leghorns won't get near you they are so scared, that is when I heard some Bantams are docile and tame so I was like I need some now. Do you know how big bantam eggs usually are?


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Yeah I probably won’t even order online I prefer to go there and get them.


I do too


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Ordering offline is easier. You just go on the hatchery order the breeds you want and then they'll arrive at you're post office and you just go and get them, so simple!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

I see the little green dot and it means @danathome and @Animals45 are on! Hello!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I see the little green dot and it means @danathome and @Animals45 are on! Hello!


Yep, hello! If you want to see all the people online you can hit on the 3 dots in the upper far right corner and you'll see a list pop up and one will say members and you'll hit on that and if you look to your left after you hit on member you'll see Online members and you'll hit on that and all the online members will pop up there.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Yep, hello! If you want to see all the people online you can hit on the 3 dots in the upper far right corner and you'll see a list pop up and one will say members and you'll hit on that and if you look to your left after you hit on member you'll see Online members and you'll hit on that and all the online members will pop up there.


wow! thx


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Ok, I'm definitely glad they are easy to tame. My leghorns won't get near you they are so scared, that is when I heard some Bantams are docile and tame so I was like I need some now. Do you know how big bantam eggs usually are?


Bantam eggs can vary a bit by breed, but overall I'd say bantam eggs are 1/2 the size of regular eggs.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

chickenpersoon said:


> I see the little green dot and it means @danathome and @Animals45 are on! Hello!


Hello to you too.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> It's not like they are getting hurt, the hatchery I ordered from the owner said they hatch over 50,000 chicks a week and ship them out, some chicks don't even stay in boxes that long, like mine for instance they weren't even in the box for a day.


Well what if the person forgets to pick up the chicks and leave them there? There’s so many risks I would rather drive their and take it feels more exciting.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Well what if the person forgets to pick up the chicks and leave them there? There’s so many risks I would rather drive their and take it feels more exciting.


I agree so much about the excitement of driving instead of just going


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I agree so much about the excitement of driving!


Ikr and picking them up in the car


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Ikr and picking them up in the car


Yes bruh


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

danathome said:


> Bantam eggs can vary a bit by breed, but overall I'd say bantam eggs are 1/2 the size of regular eggs.


Great, thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

lovely_chooks said:


> Well what if the person forgets to pick up the chicks and leave them there? There’s so many risks I would rather drive their and take it feels more exciting.


That would be you forgetting to pick up the chicks from you're local post office, not the truck drivers.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Great, thank you!


I would say it takes 5 serama eggs to equal 1 store bought large egg


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> I would say it takes 5 serama eggs to equal 1 store bought large egg


Oh wow, that's little.😶


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Oh wow, that's little.😶


well, they do lay about every day and they get bigger as the chickens mature. Most of owning seramas is the fun, not as much the egg production.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

chickenpersoon said:


> well, they do lay about every day and they get bigger as the chickens mature. Most of owning seramas is the fun, not as much the egg production.


Oh ok, wow.


----------

